# size, shape, color



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Does the size, shape, and color of a seed affect wether or not it is going to germinate? What I mean is, does a larger, more full looking seed have a better chance to sprout than a thin and oblong seed? I have a mix of a few differant ones, but I have a lot of these thick, round, large sized seeds. I want to sue them because they look the most healthy, but if all seeds have the same chance of sprouting no matter size or shape I might mix it up a bit.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> Does the size, shape, and color of a seed affect wether or not it is going to germinate? What I mean is, does a larger, more full looking seed have a better chance to sprout than a thin and oblong seed? I have a mix of a few differant ones, but I have a lot of these thick, round, large sized seeds. I want to sue them because they look the most healthy, but if all seeds have the same chance of sprouting no matter size or shape I might mix it up a bit.


*Mix them bad boys up. Look at it this way if they germ they germ if they don't toss'em.  *


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 16, 2007)

yep when i put in my first batch of the bagseed in tupperware to germ i just grabbed about 20 and tossed them in. about 6 or so didnt do crap, but a couple of them popped overnight, the others took another day. out of 20 i got 14 germinated and growing as we speak. doing pretty good too.

i have found the tiger stripped ones seem to pop open the fastest. runt was a tiger strip one, its a smoking tiger now :rofl:


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

Cool, gonna do a mix and see what unfolds. See if I can get a couple smoking tigress's.


----------



## AKA-CBA (Jan 26, 2007)

The seeds do matter alot.  If you are ugly, your parents probably are.  If seeds are from rag weed then..............


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 26, 2007)

ususally rag weed stems from not being grown, harvested, dried and cured right. its been proven you can take a seed from a bag of shwag and get some kick azz weed from it if its grown correctly.


----------



## THCskunk (Jan 27, 2007)

I can relate to that. I germinated one big healthy seed (light brown) and another only this one was smaller and little deformed, as in not oval. Well anyway the little one germinated, grew stronger and taller, while the other was in perfect healthy condition though did grow a little smaller and slower. And if your thinking the big one was the male, it was the other way around.  So like my boss says, "If its a seed, plant the ***ker! I don't matter." Thats right, you never know. Of course don't get me wrong, dont try to germinate the black, smashed up seeds you get from swag. Just so you know.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 27, 2007)

I've done alot of seed growing since I've grown in cycles.  It makes it easier to take a break every now and again, just so you don't attract to much unhealthy attention.  

With that, I've noticed that there's a level of 'ripeness' to seeds, as well as shape. Larger seeds fair better than the smaller ones.  Brown seeds are more likely to succeed than the tan ones, and green ones rarely do well at all.  Oval seeds with a ridge on them usually germ quickly, while round ones are much slower, and seeds with dents in them are pretty much duds.
Here's a pic of some northern lights seeds so you can see what I mean.


----------

